# Wie bekomm ich sowas in einen Iframe



## lgkp500 (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle,
Ich versuche grad mein Linkbucks-Link in einen Iframe zu bekommen, doch leider geht das iwie nicht. 
Also ich benutz den normalen Iframe-Code von Selfhtml, doch es funktioniert nicht.
Ich möchte das in einen Iframe setzten: http://fccca8d8.linkbucks.com

Und hab das mit diesen Code versucht:


```
<iframe src="http://fccca8d8.linkbucks.com" width="90%" height="400" name="SELFHTML_in_a_box">
  <p>Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen:
  Sie k&ouml;nnen die eingebettete Seite &uuml;ber den folgenden Verweis
  aufrufen: <a href="http://fccca8d8.linkbucks.com">SELFHTML</a></p>
</iframe>
```

Wie gesagt geht nicht, kann mir einer weiter helfen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juli 2010)

Moin,

solange du oder sonst jemand Javascript an hat, wirst du dies nicht hinbekommen, denn in dieser Seite ist ein Skript, welches genau das, was du vorhast, verhindert 


```
if (top != self) {
        try { top.location = self.location; }
        catch (err) { self.location = '/FrameDenied.aspx'; }
    }
```


----------



## OneKey (25. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube damit kann das Thema schließen, da es ja "keine Möglichkeit gibt" dieses Problem zu lösen!

OneKey


----------

